# suggest games similar to oblivion



## Ketxxx (Jun 21, 2007)

Title says it all folks  I havent forgotten about that mega mod for oblivion I talked about a while back, an now I ould like to play some games similar to oblivion to help the brain flow for some unique ideas to put into the mod.


----------



## Frick (Jun 21, 2007)

Gothic is one of them.. The newest.

You can always play Monkey Island 1 & 2 if you want to do something fun in the mod.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 21, 2007)

Eh.. Gothic doesnt seem very creative and I really couldnt get anything out of it, any other suggestions?


----------



## TUngsten (Jun 21, 2007)

Auto Assault! well, not quite Oblivion, but a wicked underrated game nonetheless. 

Try it, free 14day trial. It's wicked fun, and even tho it's MMO, it's really a solo game.
http://www.autoassault.com/news/

it's like Smash TV meets Car Wars, but MMO style with a great crafting system. It's a blast


----------



## Frick (Jun 21, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Eh.. Gothic doesnt seem very creative and I really couldnt get anything out of it, any other suggestions?



If you want truly creatice games, why play anything like Oblivion at all? You can always play some oldies and crazy games, but get ideas to put into the mod.

With that said, I can recommend Leather Goddesses of Phobos 2. 

EDIT: It's not as "adult" as it seems..


----------



## olstyle (Jun 21, 2007)

"Two Worlds" would be the other obvious suggestion apart from gothic.
So what are you exactly looking for? Maybe some adventures could be helpfull too.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 21, 2007)

Dawn of Magic or Dawn of War, cant remember what is called. Two Worlds is an awesome game. Silverfall as well.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 21, 2007)

Dark Messiah felt alot like Oblivion.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll try some of them. Ta fellas


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 22, 2007)

Two Worlds, not as refined as Oblivion, but still looks promising, will be released at the end of this month I think...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 22, 2007)

hmmm. if you liked oblivion, you should try morrowind.
also, advent rising, kinda different, but you'll like it just the same.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 22, 2007)

Gothic 1,2
Dark Messiah
Two Worlds
Fable
Jade Empire


----------



## S^line (Jun 24, 2007)

Dark Messiah, Knights of the Old Republic, Gothic 3, and Depending on what aspects you like of Oblivion even Grand Theft Auto


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh, I forgot about Dark Messiah. I think you will like that one alot Ketxxx. Very much alot.

Im gonna go play it right now infact. Its an awesome game.


----------



## ktr (Jun 24, 2007)

convert oblivion to a first person shooter with guns and all would be sweet. Like a fps of GTA...go to shops, buy guns, etc...


----------



## shoe16 (Jun 24, 2007)

id say dark Messiah. its a lot like oblivion but focuses more on the combat. very fun game you should give it a try


----------

